
Congressman: To stop ISIS, let’s shut down websites and social media - dayon
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/congressman-to-stop-isis-lets-shut-down-websites-and-social-media/
======
TrevorJ
"ISIS and the terrorist networks can't beat us militarily, but they are really
trying to use the Internet and all of the social media to try to intimidate
and beat us psychologically,"

No they are winning psychologically by inciting these kinds of reactions from
our government officials. Some are moved by stupidity, but most are enticed by
aligned interests. "Terror" gives value to the currency of safety.
Government's ability to provide more safety relies on control. Control is
power, and unfortunately most of our elected officials seem addicted to it.

Terrorists aren't beating us militarily, they don't have to. All they need to
do is keep handing us things to be afraid of, because our government is an
enormously efficient factory for turning fear into the erosion of personal
freedom.

